

Embeddable player for distributing HTML5 games and apps - audionerd
http://www.playmycode.com/

======
tiles
Another language to add to the Compiles-to-JavaScript list, Quby:
<http://www.playmycode.com/docs/quby>

I wonder what the motivation here was. JavaScript (or perhaps CoffeeScript)
makes a decent language for scripting games. Are the benefits worth the higher
barrier to entry for the IDE?

------
mweibel
Always when I think I got a good idea, someone else did it already ;) Sounds
interesting.

